# New Cover Art Released



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Not quite sure what this is for but it's freakin awesome anyway.











LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ciaphas Cain?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Ciaphas Cain?


The sword in the commissars hand would have me believe that cover might be featuring Gaunt rather than Cain personally.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

darkreever said:


> The sword in the commissars hand would have me believe that cover might be featuring Gaunt rather than Cain personally.


I think he looks like Yarrick


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice piece of artwork.

Although it doesn't really scream "Cain" nor "Gaunt" at me. More sort of, "Generic Commissar Chappy Strikes A Pose."


Still very nice though :so_happy:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

It's a pretty different cover style to what GG has previously had but that's not to say it's not. The thing that makes me think it CC is the more flashy style of the uniform, GG has always been a bit more sparse.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> It's a pretty different cover style to what GG has previously had but that's not to say it's not. The thing that makes me think it CC is the more flashy style of the uniform, GG has always been a bit more sparse.


I hope it's for the next GG book. The omnibi cover all look great, but the hardcover ones make me shudder.


----------



## csw (Apr 22, 2011)

Perhaps it's for another collection of Sabbat Crusade short stories.

The rate of Gaunt's Ghosts releases has dropped rather dramatically, I feel. Perhaps this is BL's way of maintaining interest in the series in-between?


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Nah. It's part and parcel of Dan Abnett also having released a Horus Heresy novel (or two?) and a Pariah novel since 'Salvation's Reach' - not to mention short stories, novellas, and a graphic novel.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> Nah. It's part and parcel of Dan Abnett also having released a Horus Heresy novel (or two?) and a Pariah novel since 'Salvation's Reach' - not to mention short stories, novellas, and a graphic novel.


That and having been unwell recently


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Tawa said:


> That and having been unwell recently


Yeah, you really can't expect someone to go through what he went through and then just carry on like before as though nothing happened.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

darkreever said:


> The sword in the commissars hand would have me believe that cover might be featuring Gaunt rather than Cain personally.


The odd thing about Ciaphas Cain covers is that they almost always portray him with a bolt pistol despite the fact that he practically never uses one. It wouldn't surprise me at all if this did turn out to be Cain.


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

Do not know if this has been brought up elsewhere buthttp://www.amazon.co.uk/Salamanders-Rebirth-Nick-Kyme/dp/184970614X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1384719669&sr=1-1&keywords=salamanders+rebirth

Looks and sounds good


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Worldkiller said:


> Yeah, you really can't expect someone to go through what he went through and then just carry on like before as though nothing happened.


If I recall, he might have considered stopping writing altogether at one point. Not sure on that though, pinch of salt etc....


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Worldkiller said:


> Yeah, you really can't expect someone to go through what he went through and then just carry on like before as though nothing happened.


What are you speaking of?
What happened?


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> What are you speaking of?
> What happened?


Couple years ago, around the time Thousand Sons came out (Prospero Burns was supposed to come out roughly a month afterwards I believe) Dan Abnett was having seizures and they didn't know why. Turns out it was late onset epilepsy. Anyone who knows more can feel free to correct me. That alone is something that's difficult to come back from, but he dealt with that and had to spend quite some time adjusting to the changes his medication was enacting on the rest of his life. I think he talked about it in his blog. I think it was also mentioned in the intro of the Sabbat Worlds crusade anthology.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

Worldkiller said:


> Couple years ago, around the time Thousand Sons came out (Prospero Burns was supposed to come out roughly a month afterwards I believe) Dan Abnett was having seizures and they didn't know why. Turns out it was late onset epilepsy. Anyone who knows more can feel free to correct me. That alone is something that's difficult to come back from, but he dealt with that and had to spend quite some time adjusting to the changes his medication was enacting on the rest of his life. I think he talked about it in his blog. I think it was also mentioned in the intro of the Sabbat Worlds crusade anthology.


Yeah, he also talks about it in one of his Q&As on YouTube (IIRC).


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Worldkiller said:


> Couple years ago, around the time Thousand Sons came out (Prospero Burns was supposed to come out roughly a month afterwards I believe) Dan Abnett was having seizures and they didn't know why. Turns out it was late onset epilepsy. Anyone who knows more can feel free to correct me. That alone is something that's difficult to come back from, but he dealt with that and had to spend quite some time adjusting to the changes his medication was enacting on the rest of his life. I think he talked about it in his blog. I think it was also mentioned in the intro of the Sabbat Worlds crusade anthology.





Sevatar said:


> Yeah, he also talks about it in one of his Q&As on YouTube (IIRC).


Ah, I knew there was something that had happened that made the two novels not be released at the same time, but I didn't know it was something like that!
That is really terrifying. I hope he is doing better now that it has been some time. I honestly know next to nothing about epilepsy, but I do know how serious it can be. Hopefully he stays in good health. And if he can keep writing too, even better


----------

